

Lessons in Technology and Innovation from the iPad 3 Graphics and Display - luu
http://www.realworldtech.com/ipad3-graphics/

======
mtgx
Not many people believed me when I told them iPad 3 will actually be slower
than an iPad 2 when all apps become "retina-ready". They were too excited
hearing about "quad core graphics" in all headlines, to pay attention to that.
And with iPad 4, Apple barely reached the performance of iPad 2.

Another thing that got affected was storage space, with apps becoming 2-4x
larger, yet Apple keeping the $500 iPads with only 16 GB, even with the latest
generation.

